# Recommendations For New England Campgrounds?



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Making plans for the spring rally has gotten us thinking about camping this season and we are looking for some recommendations for our first year of camping in New England.

So all of you folks with experience, let us know
What your favorite campgrounds are? 
What the best sites are?
What you enjoying doing in the area?
and any other things it would be good to know.

We appreciate your help and hope to see many of you camping in New England!

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doft said:


> Making plans for the spring rally has gotten us thinking about camping this season and we are looking for some recommendations for our first year of camping in New England.
> 
> So all of you folks with experience, let us know
> What your favorite campgrounds are?
> ...


 Jim, Some of our favorites.....

Bayleys

CCV

Harbor Hill

Moose Hillock

Danforth Bay

There's a good start for ya! Check campgroundreport.com also!

Eric


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Doft said:


> Making plans for the spring rally has gotten us thinking about camping this season and we are looking for some recommendations for our first year of camping in New England.
> 
> So all of you folks with experience, let us know
> What your favorite campgrounds are?
> ...


Jim

We went to Normandy Farms in Foxboro,Ma. (outside Boston) A few years ago. We found it very clean and a excellent

campground. We had seen it on the travel channel.

Brian


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well that makes it easy for me. ALL OF THE ABOVE









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I'd second Normandy Farms. More like a resort, really. If your into "roughing it", this is not the place for you. If you'd like seclusion, and HUGE sites, try Cathedral Campground in Eustis, Me. It's a hike, but you'll talk about this place for years! http://www.eustismaine.com/Pines/


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Just made our reservations for the fourth consecutive year at Smuggler's Den CG in Acadia NP in Maine. Kind of no frills, but a nice place in the heart of paradise!


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for all of the recommendations. Now I just need to get my wife to commit to some dates and start making reservations!

Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Just made our reservations for the fourth consecutive year at Smuggler's Den CG in Acadia NP in Maine. Kind of no frills, but a nice place in the heart of paradise!


Was there in 2005, we liked it too.

Steve


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Doft said:


> Making plans for the spring rally has gotten us thinking about camping this season and we are looking for some recommendations for our first year of camping in New England.
> 
> So all of you folks with experience, let us know
> What your favorite campgrounds are?
> ...


hi jim,went to normandy farms in nov.2007 loved it going back in may2008.tony


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I'd second Normandy Farms. More like a resort, really. If your into "roughing it", this is not the place for you. If you'd like seclusion, and HUGE sites, try Cathedral Campground in Eustis, Me. It's a hike, but you'll talk about this place for years! http://www.eustismaine.com/Pines/


We LOVE Cathedral Pines in Eustis. It is particularly quiet in the fall. It is rustic in many ways, but the roads are paved. There is a small playground, a youth club, now an adult gathering place as well, a beach, and plenty to do. It's near Sugarloaf USA. this coming season will the first season we haven't gone (planning a long trip to PA instead).

Also Wells Beach Resort, which is the opposite extreme, is a great place.

Bob


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Moose Hillock
danforth bay

Baileys in Maine near Old Orchard beach

also Pine acres in Oakham Ma and strawberry park in conn.

I have camped at Normandy in a popup and didnt really enjoy, maybe because they put us in a safari area...or because i wasnt in my Outback.

Also Lake George NY we do a lot of camping in, only about4 hours from SE Mass, Lake George Escape, Lake George Rv Resort and Alpine Lake RV are nice out there.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

1jeep said:


> ..... and didnt really enjoy, maybe because they put us in a safari area...


*SAFARI ?????*


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ..... and didnt really enjoy, maybe because they put us in a safari area...


*SAFARI ?????*






















[/quote]
Yes, it was basically a field with white painted lines to divide the sites. They were so small the people at the next site had part of their picnic table under my popup...it was tight! And ever since whenever my wife and i hear the word "safari field" we run ...


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ..... and didnt really enjoy, maybe because they put us in a safari area...


*SAFARI ?????*






















[/quote]

You just need to calm down a bit, ok?








Bob


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Jude's idea of painted white lines in a Safari field revolve around Thompson Gazelles...


----------

